# Candy.com has been sold



## MapleDots__ (Mar 11, 2021)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1329827612198363138


----------



## MapleDots__ (Mar 11, 2021)

Also reported here:

https://domaininvesting.com/candy-com-has-been-sold/



[notify]aactive[/notify] have you been busy?


----------



## DomainRecap (Mar 11, 2021)

I thought Rick sold this to a company for $$$ and a part of the firm. And the site is still there, taking orders. 

Something happen?


----------



## aactive (Mar 11, 2021)

MapleDots said:
			
		

> Also reported here:
> 
> https://domaininvesting.com/candy-com-has-been-sold/
> 
> [notify]aactive[/notify] have you been busy?



That one has a bit of history. Rick of course sold it in 2009 or so, for I believe $3M, plus a share of sales/profits. I understand it got into trouble several years ago for black hat style SEO and got severely punished by Google and it took them years to get back in their good graces. Sites like candywarehouse.com have vastly out-performed them online. Still in the right hands a good domain. 

We forward _candy.ca_ to our candy site.


----------



## Esdiel (Mar 11, 2021)

I saw this too and the first thing I thought of was [notify]aactive[/notify] lol


----------



## Esdiel (Mar 11, 2021)

This landed in my junk folder quite a few times already, but it's another thing that made me think of @aactive. I'm 100% certain these guys aren't following the law (by any means), especially considering they are from the US and advertising to Canadians, but it's something to keep on your radar:


----------



## MapleDots__ (Mar 11, 2021)

I am in the business and this would be a legal product in Canada as long as it is THC free. 

There are a multitude of hemp products available in health food stores but the therapeutics the guys above are claiming without THC is questionable at best.

One would also have to see if they have an NPN number which they probably do not so technically according to Canadian law they can retail x3 bottles maximum for personal consumption to the end client.

All that said again you take your chances because if the package is opened and there is no Canadian NPN number then there is a risk of the package being confiscated.


With all the cross border rules I traditionally keep my online stores in Canada only.


----------



## aactive (Mar 11, 2021)

@Esdiel The CBD market is something that we have looked a bit, and will revisit in the future. It comes with a litany of regulations and lawsuit possibilities for kids getting into their parent's "pick-me-ups". Gummies are like a magnet for kids.

Our next site (licorice) is getting closer (finally!) and should launch in the next 2-3 weeks. It better, we have about 1,500 pounds of licorice!


----------



## DomainTrader (Mar 12, 2021)

Esdiel said:
			
		

> I saw this too and the first thing I thought of was [notify]aactive[/notify] lol



The candy man can 
He mixes it with love and makes the world go round


----------



## domains (Mar 12, 2021)

So who bought Candy.com?

A big candy company like Hershey or someone just buying out the competition?  It seems like this was the whole business that got bought out, not just the domain, or am I wrong.


----------



## aactive (Mar 12, 2021)

domains said:
			
		

> So who bought Candy.com?
> 
> A big candy company like Hershey or someone just buying out the competition?  It seems like this was the whole business that got bought out, not just the domain, or am I wrong.



I'm guessing it was just the domain. Candy.com was bought by Melville Candy from Rick in 2009.

https://www.melvillecandy.com/


----------



## Esdiel (Mar 12, 2021)

Rick chimed in.


Yesterday:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1370267232698310657
---------------------



Today:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1370378571299090437


----------



## aactive (Mar 12, 2021)

Everything with Rick is always going to be better. in the future...


----------



## MapleDots__ (Mar 26, 2021)

And the candy sales continue




> Domain name investor Greg Ricks has struck with another six figure domain sale: CandyShop.com.
> 
> Ricks told Domain Name Wire he just sold the domain for $112,125.
> 
> Global Digital Media SA in France is the buyer. Right now, the domain resolves to a page with a graphic of a candy store with a stylized “Candy Shop” overlayed.




I think [notify]aactive[/notify] is on to something with all the candy domains


envy  *DANCE*


----------



## aactive (Mar 26, 2021)

That's a pretty good sale by Greg. I think the price is fair for the domain...I much prefer candystore dot com personally.


----------



## MapleDots__ (Mar 31, 2021)

So it looks like candy.com is going digital as in a non candy related website.

I said this a long time ago when I posted on another forum. Domains that evoke fond memories and comfort make great domains. 

I remember I registered coffyy.com & coffyy.ca thinking it would be great for a software or digital company because it sounds like something warm we all enjoy.

It will be interesting to see hoe the story of candy.com evolves.

https://jamesnames.com/2021/03/candy-com-buyer-revealed


----------



## domains (Apr 1, 2021)

You just never know.  For years everyone thinks Candy.com is best used to sell candy, way before NFT's even existed.  You just never know what a domain will be used for.


----------



## Esdiel (Apr 1, 2021)

Follow up article by James:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1377629667373555718


----------



## MapleDots__ (Apr 1, 2021)

Those NFT's are getting on my nerves, who is buying them.

Between crypto and NFT's everything is going digital.

God help us if the network somehow goes down and this stuff is lost, money will just magically disappear.


----------



## Esdiel (Apr 1, 2021)

MapleDots said:
			
		

> who is buying them.



Mark Cuban! Lol


----------



## Esdiel (Apr 1, 2021)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1376588241789460487


----------



## MapleDots__ (May 6, 2021)

So it looks like another candy domain just sold.

*Candyfloss.com sells for $7,200 USD*
http://robbiesblog.com/candyfloss-com-sells-for-7200-usd-an-absolute-bargain-imo/8762









*Anyone care to guess who owns CandyFloss.ca ? 
*


----------



## rlm__ (May 6, 2021)

interesting - seems like a pretty cheap price for the .com


----------



## aactive (May 6, 2021)

rlm said:
			
		

> interesting - seems like a pretty cheap price for the .com



Agree. Although the biggest issue for selling candy floss online in Canada is the ridiculous shipping rates here. (ex. bags of candy floss).


----------



## rlm__ (May 6, 2021)

aactive said:
			
		

> Agree. Although the biggest issue for selling candy floss online in Canada is the ridiculous shipping rates here. (ex. bags of candy floss).



Yeah, that's a bit reason of why I've never been too motivated to try selling & shipping product.


----------



## MapleDots__ (May 6, 2021)

rlm said:
			
		

> Yeah, that's a bit reason of why I've never been too motivated to try selling & shipping product.



I am an expert in shipping products, my company ships hundreds of boxes per month and we use the Canada Post Small Business Solutions Account. I use no other way of shipping and if anyone cares to inquire I will tell them why.

I do everything online, in batches, and am at the highest tier savings level.

When I calculate my mean shipping rate it comes out to about $12.80 per package and I charge $9.95 anywhere in Canada for any size of shipment.


----------



## aactive (May 6, 2021)

MapleDots said:
			
		

> I am an expert in shipping products, my company ships hundreds of boxes per month and we use the Canada Post Small Business Solutions Account. I use no other way of shipping and if anyone cares to inquire I will tell them why.
> 
> I do everything online, in batches, and am at the highest tier savings level.
> 
> When I calculate my mean shipping rate it comes out to about $12.80 per package and I charge $9.95 anywhere in Canada for any size of the shipment.



We also ship hundreds of boxes a month. You should move up to the Canada Post Commercial Account as it will save you a few more % (5-10). I was on the Canada Post Small Business Solutions Account Tier 4 for a couple of years. As with any mailing system, the size and weight of the parcel being shipped are important factors in the cost. Shipping here in Ontario/Quebec is reasonably cheap, but it climbs pretty good, going to Alberta/BC.


----------



## MapleDots__ (May 6, 2021)

aactive said:
			
		

> You should move up to the Canada Post Commercial Account



They just moved me from the commercial account and when I asked them why they simply said small businesses can no longer have the commercial account. I was doing far in excess of what they set as a target for commercial.

I finally got a supervisor and she said they are overhauling the system and commercial is meant for big commercial businesses with multiple locations. I was on their commercial program for over 10 years and just got dumped. They said they were doing it in stages and other businesses will be notified. I kept arguing that I was moving twice the number of parcels it took to be commercial and then she mentioned dollar figure. We checked that and again I was many times higher. I took it to supervisor after supervisor with no luck.

The last guy said EST online is being discontinued and they are redefining who has to use snap ship and who gets to use commercial.

In the end I gave up, yes some packages cost $18, some $9 but my mean is $12.80 so I am ok with that.


----------



## aactive (May 6, 2021)

MapleDots said:
			
		

> I kept arguing that I was moving twice the number of parcels it took to be commercial and then she mentioned dollar fi



Canada Post will just do enough eventually to actually lose customers to the alternatives. We are shipping about 2.75 times the minimum for our commercial account and growing; hopefully, keep it for a while longer. Only a matter of time before Amazon enters the space.


----------



## MapleDots__ (May 6, 2021)

aactive said:
			
		

> Only a matter of time before Amazon enters the space.



That may be but they don't have CandyCrave.ca with an absolutely gorgeous storefront.

Amazon has been in my space for years yet my sales go up every year. People like shopping with us because we have live people on the line or on email to answer questions and that has built our reputation and kept our sales strong.


So you have not received the infamous letter from Canada Post yet?
My brother has an online store I built for him and he got the letter too downgrading his commercial account.

Part of that downgrade is that they are also eliminating the charge account and you have to use a personal credit card to pay for each package. I called them and asked if they were insane, I said you cannot bill my credit card 100 times per day, it is bound to screw up sooner or later.

Their solution was to add a backup credit card on my account and I called them and asked them if they were running a temperature. Eventually after a month they activated a batch setting where I have to settle at the end of each day by running a batch of shipping labels and it hits my card only once.

Bad part about that is you cannot ship if you need to get 1 or 2 more boxes out after the batch. Another big issue is you have to print 100+ labels and make sure they get on the correct boxes. Before I just printed the label and stuck it on the box. It got billed to my charge account and then weekly on my credit card.

The system is so much more cumbersome now, so Yeah you are right, they are doing everything to drive business away. 

That said they are one of the only services that goes deep into rural and p.o. boxes so we are stuck with them and have to play by their rules. Then again at $12.80 per box I won't complain because our average ticket price is about $150-$250 dollars and we still charge $9.95 shipping. So it is pretty easy to absorb that 2-3 dollar cost per box.


----------



## aactive (May 6, 2021)

Sorry Frank, what I was saying about Amazon was that I believe they will enter the shipping space in the future. It actually makes sense. Canada Post has us a bit by the short-hairs because of the lower than UPS/Fedex/CanPar rates and like you said, the only one to deliver to PO Boxes. Not sure what you use for CP shipping, but I use ShipStation and it's is relatively easy to use. I agree that the 2-3 dollar extra cost to you is minimal.


----------



## rlm__ (May 6, 2021)

yeah, **** those prices seem ridiculous, especially if the package is small enough to be delivered to a community mailbox!  If they're big enough to require a UPS/Fedex truck making a delivery direct to your door, I get it...


----------



## rlm__ (May 6, 2021)

MapleDots said:
			
		

> Part of that downgrade is that they are also eliminating the charge account and you have to use a personal credit card to pay for each package. I called them and asked if they were insane, I said you cannot bill my credit card 100 times per day, it is bound to screw up sooner or later.



WOW.  OH THE STUPIDITY...  Sounds exactly like it runs with the efficiency of every other gov't run service.


----------



## MapleDots__ (May 6, 2021)

aactive said:
			
		

> Not sure what you use for CP shipping




I use SnapShip from Canada Post
https://www.canadapost-postescanada.ca/cpc/en/business/shipping/find-rates-ship/snap-ship.page

It's actually quite slick and free to use. It is what they forced on me when they shut down EST online for commercial.

Yours is a third party service so there is a subscription charge and inevitably a hidden markup. Mine is billed straight from Canada Post and I must say using snapship is so superior because you barely start typing in a new address and it comes up. It's almost like magic, I sometimes wonder how they do it so fast. We never get address mistakes anymore because in most cases we are correcting the clients errors from when they placed the order.


----------



## MapleDots__ (May 6, 2021)

rlm said:
			
		

> especially if the package is small enough to be delivered to a community mailbox!



Almost none of our packages fit in the standard superbox, they usually use the bigger compartment and leave a key in the customer mailbox. A lot of times when we have orders over $1000 those compartments are also too small and door delivery is the only option.


----------



## rlm__ (May 6, 2021)

Well in that case, the higher price for individual deliveries is expected.  But delivery of smaller items to a superbox or a PO box should be cheap.


----------



## aactive (May 6, 2021)

MapleDots said:
			
		

> I use SnapShip from Canada Post
> https://www.canadapost-postescanada.ca/cpc/en/business/shipping/find-rates-ship/snap-ship.page
> 
> It's actually quite slick and free to use. It is what they forced on me when they shut down EST online for commercial.
> ...



You might want to look at Shipstation. All your orders are pulled automatically into Shipstation from our eCommerce platform, with complete address info etc. There is no commission on Canada Post rates. I pay $49 US a month subscription. It saves me a lot of time! If you like what you are using, that's great.


----------



## MapleDots__ (Jul 9, 2021)

After Acquiring Candy.com, Candy Digital Sells NFT to Tyler Winklevoss for $70,444

https://jamesnames.com/2021/07/afte...ital-sells-nft-to-tyler-winklevoss-for-70444/


I am still leery of these NFT's

It's yours as long as everyone agrees it'yours


----------



## Esdiel (Oct 21, 2021)

Courtesy of our friend [notify]GeorgeK[/notify]:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1451225576791019521


----------

